# Win4Lin on dev-sources-2.6.7 ???

## TheUNabeefer

Does anyone know of a WORKING patch for kernel 2.6.7 to make Win4Lin work?!   Or am I stuck at the mercy of Netraverse... and I have to wait until they make a patch??

I found a couple of patches with the love sources threads.... but none of them worked.   Always ended up with an error about the MKI_CALL_HOOK and stuff like that.

Anyways, if anyone knows where I can find one... it'd be much appreciated.

----------

## Lemma

 *TheUNabeefer wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of a WORKING patch for kernel 2.6.7 to make Win4Lin work?!   Or am I stuck at the mercy of Netraverse... and I have to wait until they make a patch??

 I do belive you eather hack one yourself (kind of hard, I guess  :Wink: ) or wait until netraverse releases a 2.6.7 compatible one...

----------

## Pink

 *TheUNabeefer wrote:*   

> Does anyone know of a WORKING patch for kernel 2.6.7 to make Win4Lin work?!   Or am I stuck at the mercy of Netraverse... and I have to wait until they make a patch??
> 
> I found a couple of patches with the love sources threads.... but none of them worked.   Always ended up with an error about the MKI_CALL_HOOK and stuff like that.
> 
> Anyways, if anyone knows where I can find one... it'd be much appreciated.

 

I've been making the win4lin patches for the last few love-sources and netraverse will need to update their 2.6.6 patch (or more specifically, their mki patch) to keep up with the changes in 2.6.7.

Once the basic 2.6.7 patches are out, check my sig or keep an eye out for any new love-sources which will/should have them in.

I should then be able to patch them to any 2.6.7-mm release and upwards until the kernel changes become too big again.

HTH

----------

## genstef

i have made patches for 2.6.7 for me but i have no webspace to put them on  :Sad: 

----------

## TheUNabeefer

thanks peoples!  I'll probably wait for Netraverse then.... unless genstefan can find webspace.  =O)

Not in too much of a hurry, just bored...

----------

## genstef

http://www.evilrealms.net/~damouse/kernel-stuff/genstef/

for me it works, but i wont be responsible if your computer blows up or something like this

----------

## Pink

Hurrah for Genstef(an).

I am also hosting (with his permission) the 2.6.7 win4lin patch and have converted it into a single patch to make it easier to apply.

Please see my sig for more details.

I have tested it and it works for me as well, in fact I'm using it right now    :Shocked: 

[edit]

I have also uploaded a win4lin patch for 2.6.7-mm1 if you are interested.

[/edit]

----------

## TheUNabeefer

actually so far, the one genstefan uploaded works quite well.   thanks a bunch!!!     i'm gonna download the other one as well, just in case...  but so far so good.   =O)

thanks again

----------

## Lemma

 *TheUNabeefer wrote:*   

> actually so far, the one genstefan uploaded works quite well.   thanks a bunch!!!     i'm gonna download the other one as well, just in case...  but so far so good.   =O)

 Yeah, I am using them too (here at work  :Smile: ) with no problem so thank's a lot from me too - very good work!

----------

## malv

I found the following on Netraverse's website:

NOTE: If you are planning to use a 2.6 kernel, you must be running Win4Lin 5.1.10/WTS 2.5.10 or higher. Win4Lin 3.0, 4.0, and NSSE 1.1/WTS 2.0 are NOT compatible with Linux 2.6. If you have Win4Lin 5.0 or WTS 2.5, make sure you update to the latest version, using the graphical installer. The Win4Lin 5.0 version from the boxed CDROM will not work with kernel 2.6 - be sure to update to the latest using the graphical installer. Also, you must apply the mki-adapter26*.patch file. For 2.4 kernels, continue using mki-adapter.patch.

Gentoo has only Win4Lin-5.1 in ~arch - no 5.1.10.

Could this possibly be the cause of the many 2.6.7 posts of win4lin not working?

----------

## Pink

malv:

In short: No.

In lengthy diatribe: The reason people had problems with win4lin in the first releases of 2.6.7 is that Netraverse were fairly slow in relasing updated patches for the new 2.6.7 kernel. As a result, in the period when 2.6.7 was relased we were working with patches designed for 2.6.6.

Now, obviously, when a kernel version has stabled enough to be released, there is usually significant code change as improvements appear, etc. The old 2.6.6 Netraverse pacthes did not take this code into account as they were only designed for 2.6.6.

Make sense?

Anyway, all is well now, Netraverse released an updated 2.6.7 patchset. 

Now remember that Netraverse ONLY officially support a vanilla 2.6.7 kernel. So if you wanted a win4lin patch for any other kernel they didn't have one.

That's where I come in (and others of course), I use win4lin but also like new kernels to play with so I started to adapt the Netraverses patches. (Look at my site for ones currently offered).

Having said all of that, a patch that was designed for a vanilla 2.6.7 may have problems with newer kernels such as 2.6.7-mm7, etc.

Luckily, I found a way to make patches that worked and have also resolved the seg-fault problem people were having as a result of some patches in mm.

As to your point about what Netraverse say about the win4lin version, I'm afraid it is a marketing ploy, or as we say in English - complete bollocks. 

They want you to upgrade/buy their latest products (and why not, they are a business), using the latest win4lin in portage will leave you with no problems whatsoever (I use it on a daily basis and I am in 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 at the moment).

Anyway, hope you are still awake after my mini rant.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## malv

Thank you PickledOnion!

----------

## gungholady

The ebuild for win4lin-sources-2.6.7-r2 was not doing the patch for the mki-adapter. I had to do this patch myself. It applied just fine. The ebuild downloads the patch but does not apply it properly. that may be where the source of the problem is. The win4lin patch itself got applied by the ebuild so I didn't have to do that one.

----------

## Ijo

I'm using PickledOnion patch (for 2.6.7-mm6) and works perfect. It's very easy:

1-ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv sys-kernel/mm-sources

2-link /usr/src/linux to this new kernel.

3-download patch (mm6) from PickledOnion site

4-cd /usr/src/linux 

5-patch -p1 < 2.6.7-mm6-win4lin-segfault-fix.patch

6-make menuconfig, etc.. etc ...

 *PickledOnion wrote:*   

> malv:
> 
> They want you to upgrade/buy their latest products (and why not, they are a business), using the latest win4lin in portage will leave you with no problems whatsoever (I use it on a daily basis and I am in 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 at the moment).
> 
> 

 

PickledOnion,

Where do you get 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 from ?? I can't see it in portage.

 (Side effect of 2.6.7-mm6 is my disks working slow... I think it's something to do with caching, but they worked always perfect with multiple kernels...)

Thanks,

----------

## Pink

 *Ijo wrote:*   

> PickledOnion,
> 
> Where do you get 2.6.8-rc1-mm1 from ?? I can't see it in portage.

 

Hey, good to hear the patches are working well   :Very Happy: 

As to my kernel sources, I get them straight from http://www.kernel.org/

The only thing I don't use ebuilds for is kernels, I am not suggesteing you don't use them but I find the extra patches that are thrown in to be annoying. 

I like to know exactly what is in my kernel, so I download the original and do it by hand - may take slightly longer but I like it that way.

----------

